# le/lo temen



## VivaReggaeton88

Hola:

Escuchaba una canción de reguetón y decía:

En el barrio *le temen*, porque el tipo es un bravo.

¿No debe ser *"lo temen"*?

No creo que sea leísmo porque el tipo que la canta es Boricua. .

¿Puede alguien darme una razón o lo cuál sea correcto?

Ya le pregunté a un amigo de Honduras pero él no supo. ¿Qué extraño sí?

Les agradezco antemano.


----------



## San

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Escuchaba una canción de reguetón y decía:
> 
> En el barrio *le temen*, porque el tipo es un bravo.
> 
> ¿No debe ser *"lo temen"*?
> 
> No creo que sea leísmo porque el tipo que la canta es Boricua. .
> 
> ¿Puede alguien darme una razón o lo cuál sea correcto?
> 
> Ya le pregunté a un amigo de Honduras pero él no supo. ¿Qué extraño sí?
> 
> Les agradezco antemano.



Yo también diría le temen, lo cual me ha hecho mirar el DPD, ya que supuestamente se debería decir con lo. Al parecer se construye a menudo como intransitivo, de ahí le:



> Con el sentido de ‘tener miedo a alguien o a algo’, puede construirse como transitivo: _«Decía que lo admiraba [a Ezequiel], pero yo sé que lo temía»_ (Aparicio Retratos [Esp. 1989]); o como intransitivo, régimen mayoritario en el español americano: _«El gaucho le teme a la ciudad»_ (Borges Aleph [Arg. 1949-52]); _«Me obsesionaba [Blanche Dubois], la amaba y le temía»_ (Clarín [Arg.] 21.10.87); _«Le temían a la muerte»_ (GlzLeón Viejo [Ven. 1995])


----------



## Pitt

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Escuchaba una canción de reguetón y decía:
> 
> En el barrio *le temen*, porque el tipo es un bravo.
> 
> ¿No debe ser *"lo temen"*?
> 
> No creo que sea leísmo porque el tipo que la canta es Boricua. .
> 
> ¿Puede alguien darme una razón o lo cuál sea correcto?
> 
> Ya le pregunté a un amigo de Honduras pero él no supo. ¿Qué extraño sí?
> 
> Les agradezco antemano.


 
En el barrio *lo *temen = correcto
En el barrio *le* temen = aceptable

En todo caso es correcto LO (complemento directo). El uso de LE en vez de LO es un _leísmo_. Pero el uso de LE en vez de LO para una persona masculina está admitido por la RAE.

Otro ejemplo:

Ayer vi a Juan  > 
Ayer LO vi = correcto
Ayer LE vi = aceptable (leísmo admitido)

Ayer vi a María > 
Ayer LA vi = correcto
Ayer LE vi = incorrecto (leísmo)

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Jeromed

Pitt said:


> En todo caso es correcto LO (complemento directo). El uso de LE en vez de LO es un _leísmo_. Pero el uso de LE en vez de LO para una persona masculina está admitido por la RAE.


 
No se trata de un ejemplo de _leísmo_ como normalmente lo entendemos, sino de uno de un grupo de verbos que pueden ser construídos como transitivos o intransitivos indistintamente, o que son transitivos en algunos casos e intransitivos en otros, o que llevan un aparente CI aunque sean transitivos.


----------



## Rayines

San said:


> Yo también diría le temen, lo cual me ha hecho mirar el DPD, ya que supuestamente se debería decir con lo. Al parecer se construye a menudo como intransitivo, de ahí le


A mí me pasa exactamente lo mismo. Nunca me cuestioné por qué uso *le*, aun en su carácter transitivo (=tener miedo a), pero es porque es mayoritario ese uso en el español de América .


----------



## Pitt

Jeromed said:


> No se trata de un ejemplo de _leísmo_ como normalmente lo entendemos, sino de uno de un grupo de verbos que pueden ser construídos como transitivos o intransitivos indistintamente, o que son transitivos en algunos casos e intransitivos en otros, o que llevan un aparente CI aunque sean transitivos.


 
Según el DRAE _temer _en este sentido es un verbo transitivo, y por tanto el uso de LE en vez de LO es un leísmo (admitido). 
Pero en algunas regiones también es posible el uso intransitivo, en este caso no se trata de un _leísmo_.

*temer**.*
*1. *tr. Tener a alguien o algo por objeto de temor.

Saludos,

Pitt


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> Según el DRAE _temer _en este sentido es un verbo transitivo, y por tanto el uso de LE en vez de LO es un leísmo (admitido).
> Pero en algunas regiones también es posible el uso transitivo, en este caso no se trata de un _leísmo_.
> 
> *temer**.*
> *1. *tr. Tener a alguien o algo por objeto de temor.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Pitt



 No Pitt, si lees los ejemplos del DPD verás que LE se puede usar en vez de LA.  Esto también está admitido. La razón es que el verbo temer se considera como intransitivo a pesar de lo que aparece en DRAE. Por eso, este uso de LE es también un tipo de leísmo, pero no se trata de sustituir LE por LO.

_«El gaucho le teme a la ciudad»_  LE por LA
_«Me obsesionaba, la amaba y le temía»_  LE por LA


----------



## Kangy

Yo diría "le temen", y eso que no soy leísta 
Creo que hay algunos verbos que, como ya se dijo, pueden ser transitivos o intransitivos indistintamente.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt:

Quizá esto te aclare algo:

Aparte de las construcciones analizadas, en que las alternancias entre le / lo, la no son libres, existe, además, un grupo de verbos de los que distintos autores señalan leísmo sin que podamos poner esa variación en relación con causas estructurales o significativas. En general, se trata de verbos transitivos cuyo régimen habitual en español medieval era el dativo y que, bien desde antiguo, bien desde época más reciente, están convirtiéndolo en el acusativo. Ayudar, aconsejar, avisar, enseñar, obedecer, picar, reñir y *temer *son algunos de los más notables. notables. La transformación del régimen verbal de dativo en acusativo no se ha producido con la misma intensidad en todos estos verbos ni en las varias áreas distinguidoras.

Gramática descriptiva de la RAE


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> No Pitt, si lees los ejemplos del DPD verás que LE se puede usar en vez de LA. Esto también está admitido. La razón es que el verbo temer se considera como intransitivo a pesar de lo que aparece en DRAE. Por eso, este uso de LE es también un tipo de leísmo, pero no se trata de sustituir LE por LO.
> 
> _«El gaucho le teme a la ciudad»_ LE por LA
> _«Me obsesionaba, la amaba y le temía»_ LE por LA


 
Si se usa el verbo _temer_ como intransitivo el hablante considera LE como complemento indirecto. Por tanto para el hablante no se trata de un leísmo. 
Otro ejemplo es el uso intransitivo del verbo _ayudar_:

A mi madre LA ayudo: correcto
A mi madre LE ayudo: 
incorrecto en el uso transitivo
correcto en el uso intransitivo

El uso de LE con los verbos _temer, ayudar_ es correcto en el uso intransitivo. Espero haberme expresado bien.

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> Si se usa el verbo _temer_ como intransitivo el hablante considera LE como complemento indirecto. Por tanto para el hablante no se trata de un leísmo.
> Otro ejemplo es el uso intransitivo del verbo _ayudar_:


 Que yo sepa, leísmo significa el uso del pronombre dativo en vez del pronombre acusativo, sea el motivo que sea. Por ejemplo, el uso del pronombre dativo con el verbo ayudar se considera como leísmo según el DPD.*   leísmo, 4e.*
Otro grupo que ofrece confusión es el formado por verbos que han cambiado o están cambiando su régimen, esto es, que se construían habitualmente en el español medieval con pronombres de dativo, como en latín, y que hoy están pasando a construirse mayoritariamente con pronombres de acusativo, como es el caso de* ayudar *u_ obedecer_.​Teniendo en cuenta la cita que nos brindó lazarus, tenemos que concluir que el uso del pronombre dativo con el verbo temer es también un caso del leísmo.


----------



## Pitt

mhp said:


> Que yo sepa, leísmo significa el uso del pronombre dativo en vez del pronombre acusativo, sea el motivo que sea. Por ejemplo, el uso del pronombre dativo con el verbo ayudar se considera como leísmo según el DPD.*leísmo, 4e.*​
> Otro grupo que ofrece confusión es el formado por verbos que han cambiado o están cambiando su régimen, esto es, que se construían habitualmente en el español medieval con pronombres de dativo, como en latín, y que hoy están pasando a construirse mayoritariamente con pronombres de acusativo, como es el caso de* ayudar *u_ obedecer_.​Teniendo en cuenta la cita que nos brindó lazarus, tenemos que concluir que el uso del pronombre dativo con el verbo temer es también un caso del leísmo.


 
En este contexto dice el DPD:

*4.* El panorama, sin embargo, dista mucho de ser sencillo. Por una parte, el leísmo no es un fenómeno que se dé uniformemente en las zonas consideradas leístas; por otra, en las zonas no leístas se documentan casos de leísmo, algunos solo aparentes, explicables por distintas razones:

Para mi el "leísmo" con el verbo ayudar es un leísmo aparente: tiene la apariencia de un leísmo, pero en realidad no es un leísmo.

Pitt


----------



## rocstar

Hola:
Va mi intento;
*Yo le pido a Carlos. ¿ Qué le pides ?..Dinero.*
*Yo le temo a Carlos. ¿ Qué le temes ?..(Absurdo no puedo contestar).*

*Yo llamo a Carlos. ¿ Porqué lo llamas ?..Porque lo necesito.*
*Yo temo a Carlos. ¿ Porque lo temes ? ..Porque lo conozco.*
(Tiene su lógica, ¿ no ?) Quizá se oye raro debido a que algo mal dicho se hace costumbre y termina oyendose bien.-Me refiero a que estamos acostumbrados a: Yo le temo.

Fue mi intento. a ver que opinan.
Rocstar.


----------



## Rayines

rocstar said:


> (Tiene su lógica, ¿ no ?) Quizá se oye raro debido a que algo mal dicho se hace costumbre y termina oyendose bien.-Me refiero a que estamos acostumbrados a: Yo le temo.
> 
> Fue mi intento. a ver que opinan.
> Rocstar.


Es totalmente cierto. Han sido excelentes las explicaciones de lazarus, San, Pitt y mhp. Lo que observo es que, por lo menos en Argentina, y quizás en otros países de Latinoamérica, decimos casi siempre* le* temo, pero en cambio no lo usamos para* le* ayudo, o los demás verbos mencionados que presentan esta especie de ambigüedad. 
Es extraño, dada nuestra preferencia para no usar *le *aun en estos casos  (al igual que opina Kangy).


----------



## SpiceMan

lazarus1907 said:


> En general, se trata de verbos transitivos cuyo régimen habitual en español medieval era el dativo y que, bien desde antiguo, bien desde época más reciente, están convirtiéndolo en el acusativo.


Es decir, en vez de dativo decir acusativo.



mhp said:


> Que yo sepa, leísmo significa el uso del pronombre dativo en vez del pronombre acusativo, sea el motivo que sea.


Es decir, en vez de acusativo decir dativo.


mhp said:


> Teniendo en cuenta la cita que nos brindó lazarus, tenemos que concluir que el uso del pronombre dativo con el verbo temer es también un caso del leísmo.


O sea, es justamente lo contrario, mhp. Si fuese leísmo sería decir con dativo cuando "debería" ser acusativo. Y lo que sucede con temer, ayudar, etc es que "deberían" ser dativos por historia, pero cada vez más son acusativos. Pero bueno... la vieja usanza es una especie de inconsistencia en el idioma por herencia del latín al tener un objeto directo con dativo.

Es una especie de loísmo diluído en el tiempo.

PD: Igual voy a seguir diciendo "no le temo" .


----------



## Bungo

Creo que no se ha mencionado aquí el hecho de que el uso de TEMER + acusativo se ha especializado en objetos que son proposiciones incluidas (_temer que.._.) con un matiz distinto del _temer a alguien_. _Temer que_... se acerca semánticamente a _creer que...

Temo que no podré venir = Creo que no podré venir, lo lamento. _(No hay temor alguno aquí).
Esta distinción semántica puede haber reforzado el mantenimiento del dativo en frases como:
_
el gaucho le teme a la ciudad_


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> Si se usa el verbo _temer_ como intransitivo el hablante considera LE como complemento indirecto. Por tanto para el hablante no se trata de un leísmo.


No estoy de acuerdo, Pitt; el verbo temer se está usando claramente como transitivo, pese al _le_. Voy a volver a poner la cita anterior, pero esta vez con el nombre de la sección de la que lo saqué, ya que se trata de un estudio sobre *leísmos aparentes*:


> *Leísmo real y leísmo aparente*
> 
> Las construcciones o verbos que presentan alternancia en su régimen pronominal han sido analizadas en ocasiones como leístas. Sin embargo, todo parece indicar que los casos de verdadero leísmo (esto es, de pérdida de la distinción de caso) son muy escasos o prácticamente inexistentes. La selección de le/lo, la está en muchas de las situaciones mencionadas determinada por la estructura y el significado de la construcción, que no resultan idénticos dependiendo del caso seleccionado. Ello parece sugerir que se trata de ejemplos de leísmo aparente, y no de ejemplos de leísmo real. Junto a este leísmo aparente, hay que considerar otro leísmo de distinto tipo. Este se explica, en cambio, por la variación dialectal en la asignación del caso en ciertos verbos y construcciones, variación generalmente debida a la lucha entre soluciones arcaizantes y soluciones innovadoras. Este segundo tipo de leísmo tampoco es, en realidad, leísmo propiamente dicho, ya que no surge de extender el dativo a contextos de acusativo, sino justamente de la tendencia contraria, esta es, de transitivizar verbos o construcciones que originariamente eran intransitivos y exigían un objeto pronominalizado en dativo.
> 
> [...]
> Verbos cuyo régimen ha sido reinterpretado
> Aparte de las construcciones analizadas, en que las alternancias entre le / lo, la no son libres, existe, además, un grupo de verbos de los que distintos autores señalan leísmo sin que podamos poner esa variación en relación con causas estructurales o significativas. En general, se trata de verbos transitivos cuyo régimen habitual en español medieval era el dativo y que, bien desde antiguo, bien desde época más reciente, están convirtiéndolo en el acusativo. Ayudar, aconsejar, avisar, enseñar, obedecer, picar, reñir y *temer *son algunos de los más notables. notables. La transformación del régimen verbal de dativo en acusativo no se ha producido con la misma intensidad en todos estos verbos ni en las varias áreas distinguidoras.​
> Gramática descriptiva de la RAE


Este último fragmento es la razón por la que en Argentina dicen _le temo_, pero dicen _lo ayudo_.


> La transformación del régimen verbal de dativo en acusativo no se ha producido con la misma intensidad en todos estos verbos ni en las varias áreas distinguidoras.


----------



## mhp

Pitt said:


> Si se usa el verbo _temer_ como intransitivo el hablante considera LE como complemento indirecto. Por tanto para el hablante no se trata de un leísmo.





SpiceMan said:


> O sea, es justamente lo contrario, mhp. Si fuese leísmo sería decir con dativo cuando "debería" ser acusativo.


 Pues mirad, cuando se consulta el diccionario, se ve que el verbo temer en una frase como «temo a María» es transitivo y que el objeto directo debe expresarse mediante un pronombre acusativo. Para mí los pronombre acusativos en español son lo(s)/la(s). Ahora si decís «temo a María=le temo» estáis usando LE en vez de LO/LA. Si el motivo para eso es que se considera «temer» como un verbo intransitivo—sea por motivos históricos o otros—yo diría que se trata de un caso de leísmo porque el leísmo es «incorrección consistente en emplear la forma LE o LES para el acusativo [...] femenino singular o plural (DRAE)». Como considerar «temer» como intransitivo es una incorrección según el diccionario, este uso de LE es un tipo de leísmo por la definición.

  Pero si consideramos que en español LE también es un pronombre acusativo con algunos verbos como temer, eso es otra cosa. Ahora sí que se puede decir que no se trata de un caso de leísmo porque no estamos considerando el verbo «temer» como intransitivo, sino que estamos considerando LE como un pronombre acusativo. Pero eso no es la explicación que aparece en el DPD para este verbo:*temer(se)*. *1. *Con el sentido de ‘tener miedo a alguien o a algo’, puede construirse como transitivo:_ «Decía que lo admiraba _[a Ezequiel],_ pero yo sé que lo temía»_ (Aparicio _Retratos _[Esp. 1989]); o como intransitivo, régimen mayoritario en el español americano:[...]
​--edit—
  No había visto lo que lazarus ha pusteo arriba antes de escribir.


----------



## Pitt

Jeromed said:


> No se trata de un ejemplo de _leísmo_ como normalmente lo entendemos, sino de uno de un grupo de verbos que pueden ser construídos como transitivos o intransitivos indistintamente, o que son transitivos en algunos casos e intransitivos en otros, o que llevan un aparente CI aunque sean transitivos.


 
Tu comentario es muy interesante. Tienes razón, el verbo temer se puede usar como transitivo (= con CD) y como intransitivo (= con CI). Intento una aclaración:

Uso *transitivo *(normal):

Temo el futuro > El futuro LO temo.
En este caso LO es un CD.

Uso *intransitivo* (en algunas regiones):

Temo al futuro > LE temo al futuro > Al futuro LE temo.
En este caso LE es un CI. No se trata de un leísmo (= uso de LE en vez de LO en función de CD). 

¿Estás de acuerdo?

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Jeromed

Pitt:
Estoy de acuerdo. Pero lee el último mensaje de Lazarus. Me gustan mucho sus comentarios.


----------



## mhp

Jeromed said:


> Pitt:
> Estoy de acuerdo. Pero ...


 Perdona, no entiendo. ¿Tú también opinas como Pitt que este uso de LE no se trata de ninguna clase de leísmo?


----------



## Jeromed

mhp said:


> Perdona, no entiendo. ¿Tú también opinas como Pitt que este uso de LE no se trata de ninguna clase de leísmo?


 
Opino que "técnicamente" es un _leísmo aparente_. Como explica Lazarus, _temer_ es un verbo que originalmente era intransitivo (de ahí el _le_), que con el paso del tiempo se ha ido convirtiendo en transitivo. No es un caso de _le_ por _lo_ ('leísmo') sino más bien de un _le_ que aún no se ha convertido en _lo_, para decirlo de forma burda pero comprensible.

Algunos de estos verbos han completado su transformación en ciertos dialectos. Por ejemplo, a_yudar_ lleva el CD _lo_ en Argentina, pero no en muchos otros lugares, donde todavía se usa _le._


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

*4.* El panorama, sin embargo, dista mucho de ser sencillo. Por una parte, el leísmo no es un fenómeno que se dé uniformemente en las zonas consideradas leístas; por otra, en las zonas no leístas se documentan casos de leísmo, algunos *solo aparentes*, explicables por distintas razones:
*e) * Otro grupo que ofrece confusión es el formado por verbos que han cambiado o están cambiando su régimen, esto es, que se construían habitualmente en el español medieval con pronombres de dativo, como en latín, y que hoy están pasando a construirse mayoritariamente con pronombres de acusativo, como es el caso de _ayudar _u_ obedecer_. Este proceso de cambio no se ha dado de manera uniforme en todas las áreas. Así, en las zonas no leístas del norte de España el régimen habitual es el dativo: _«Vidal le ayudó. Y entre los dos lograron acercarlo al desmonte»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); en América está prácticamente generalizado el acusativo, sobre todo en los países del Cono Sur: _«Natí lo ayudó a subir»_ (RBastos _Hijo_ [Par. 1960]); Andalucía y Canarias son zonas de vacilación: _«Lo ayudó a subir»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); _«Ella le ayudó a recostarse en un sofá»_ (MñzMolina _Invierno_ [Esp. 1987]).
DPD.

Leísmo aparente, pues... ¿no?


----------



## mhp

Jeromed said:


> Opino que "técnicamente" es un _leísmo aparente_. Como explica Lazarus, _temer_ es un verbo que originalmente era intransitivo (de ahí el _le_), que con el paso del tiempo se ha ido convirtiendo en transitivo. No es un caso de _le_ por _lo_ ('leísmo') sino más bien de un _le_ que aún no se ha convertido en _lo_, para decirlo de forma burda pero comprensible.
> 
> Algunos de estos verbos han completado su transformación en ciertos dialectos. Por ejemplo, a_yudar_ lleva el CD _lo_ en Argentina, pero no en muchos otros lugares, donde todavía se usa _le._


 Perdona, pero creo que lo que citó lazarurs dice claramente que este no es un clase de leísmo aparente. A lo mejor, lo he entendido mal yo. Pero bueno, esta cita también dice que casos de “verdadero” leísmo son prácticamente inexistentes.
*leísmo.*
1. m. Gram. Empleo de la forma le y, con menos frecuencia les, de él en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre representa a personas.
2. m. Gram. *Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma le o les para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.*
(DRAE)​


----------



## lazarus1907

La gramática descriptiva de la RAE dedica un capítulo entero a esto, y explica la distribución de uso de una buena lista de verbos, uno por uno; por si a alguien el interesa.


----------



## Jeromed

Perdón, pero no he sido lo suficientemente claro.
La denominación es lo de menos, por lo menos para mí.  Lo importante es entender el uso del pronombre _le_ con ciertos verbos transitivos.  Fue eso lo que me gustó del mensaje de Lazarus.

No estoy de acuerdo en que el leísmo 'verdadero' casi no existe.  Lo oigo todos los días en TVE y Antena3... (sobre todo en lo que se refiere al uso de _le_ por _la_).

Ahora, ni hablar del laísmo de muchos madrileños...


----------



## Ynez

Yo no creo que el leísmo considerado incorrecto "le por la" sea normal Jeromed. El laísmo de muchos madrileños ya es otra cosa, y creo que sí es más normal


----------



## Ynez

lazarus1907 said:


> Pitt:
> 
> Ayudar, aconsejar, avisar, enseñar, obedecer, picar, reñir y *temer *son algunos de los más notables.



Todos esos verbos a mí me suenan bien con LE tanto para hombre como para mujer.

Yo nunca diría uno con LO, pero es que soy leísta de esos aceptados que dicen LE por LO de persona masculina.

LA en algunos casos dudo si me suena bien o mal, pero sé que me suena muy mal (con esto quiero decir que no estoy acostumbrada a oírlo) con los verbos aconsejar, enseñar y reñir.

Por comentar algo sobre uso personal, ya que la teoría parece que ha quedado bastante clara


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> Perdona, pero creo que lo que citó lazarurs dice claramente que este no es un clase de leísmo aparente.


Pues soy bastante lerdo, porque no me decido por qué quiere decir esa cita...


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> La gramática descriptiva de la RAE dedica un capítulo entero a esto, y explica la distribución de uso de una buena lista de verbos, uno por uno; por si a alguien el interesa.


Lo que me interesa a mí, lazarus, es entender qué narices es un leísmo aparente, leñe.


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> qué narices es un leísmo aparente


 Para mí, un leísmo aparente es el uso correcto de LE cuando aparentemente lo(s)/la(s) deben usarse. Por ejemplo, «le escribí» (caundo LE refiere a una persona) es un leísmo aparente porque el pronombre correcto es LE a pesar de que sintácticamente parece que debe usarse LO.


----------



## rocstar

Esto dijo dhp:
Para mí, un leísmo aparente es el uso correcto de LE cuando aparentemente lo(s)/la(s) deben usarse. Por ejemplo, «le escribí» es un leísmo aparente porque el pronombre correcto es LE a pesar de que sintácticamente parece que debe usarse LO.

Todo depende:
*Yo escribí ayer una carta a Carlos.*..... ¿ Qué le escribiste ?. Correcto .No hay leismo de ningún tipo. ¿ Cuándo la escribiste ?..Correcto.
*Yo escribí un reporte ayer..*....¿ Cuándo lo escribiste ?..Correcto.
Rocstar.


----------



## mhp

rocstar said:


> Esto dijo dhp:
> Para mí, un leísmo aparente es el uso correcto de LE cuando aparentemente lo(s)/la(s) deben usarse. Por ejemplo, «le escribí» es un leísmo aparente porque el pronombre correcto es LE a pesar de que sintácticamente parece que debe usarse LO.
> 
> Todo depende:
> *Yo escribí ayer una carta a Carlos.*..... ¿ Qué le escribiste ?. Correcto .No hay leismo de ningún tipo. ¿ Cuándo la escribiste ?..Correcto.
> *Yo escribí un reporte ayer..*....¿ Cuándo lo escribiste ?..Correcto.
> Rocstar.


 A eso es a lo que me refiero. «Escribir» es un verbo absoluto. El complemento directo es siempre lo que fue escrito y nunca la persona a quién una cosa fue escrita ya que la persona nunca ha sido escrita.


----------



## Pitt

Este artículo se refiere entre otras cosas al uso de LE con los verbos que se usan como transitivos e intransitivos, p.ej. ayudar, temer etc.:

«Las construcciones aquí presentadas no ofrecen leísmo, esto es, confusión entre dativo y acusativo. La selección del caso se ve condicionada por la naturaleza de la construcción y, en consecuencia, no es fortuita, arbitraria ni libre, sino que implica un cambio de estructura y significado.

Gramática descriptiva de la lenguna española: punto 1b y recapitulación

http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Grammatik-Stichworte/Gram%C3%A1tica%20espa%C3%B1ola/LE%C3%8DSMO%20LO%C3%8DSMO%20LA%C3%8DSMO%20-%20Enfoque%20socioling%C3%BC%C3%ADstico.htm

Saludos,
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> *4.* El panorama, sin embargo, dista mucho de ser sencillo. Por una parte, el leísmo no es un fenómeno que se dé uniformemente en las zonas consideradas leístas; por otra, en las zonas no leístas se documentan casos de leísmo, algunos *solo aparentes*, explicables por distintas razones:
> *e) *Otro grupo que ofrece confusión es el formado por verbos que han cambiado o están cambiando su régimen, esto es, que se construían habitualmente en el español medieval con pronombres de dativo, como en latín, y que hoy están pasando a construirse mayoritariamente con pronombres de acusativo, como es el caso de _ayudar _u_ obedecer_. Este proceso de cambio no se ha dado de manera uniforme en todas las áreas. Así, en las zonas no leístas del norte de España el régimen habitual es el dativo: _«Vidal le ayudó. Y entre los dos lograron acercarlo al desmonte»_ (Aparicio _Retratos_ [Esp. 1989]); en América está prácticamente generalizado el acusativo, sobre todo en los países del Cono Sur: _«Natí lo ayudó a subir»_ (RBastos _Hijo_ [Par. 1960]); Andalucía y Canarias son zonas de vacilación: _«Lo ayudó a subir»_ (CBonald _Noche_ [Esp. 1981]); _«Ella le ayudó a recostarse en un sofá»_ (MñzMolina _Invierno_ [Esp. 1987]).
> DPD.
> 
> Leísmo aparente, pues... ¿no?


 
Intento una aclaración:

A mi mujer LE ayudo.
En el uso intransitivo del verbo ayudar LE es un CI.
Por eso LE es un leísmo aparente/falso/no real

A mi mujer LE quiero.
LE es un leísmo real (uso de LE en vez de LA en función de CD)

Un saludo,
Pitt


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Pitt said:


> Intento una aclaración:
> 
> A mi mujer LE ayudo.
> En el uso intransitivo del verbo ayudar LE es un CI.
> Por eso LE es un leísmo aparente/falso/no real
> 
> A mi mujer LE quiero.
> LE es un leísmo real (uso de LE en vez de LA en función de CD)
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


Sí, después de leer el artículo del enlace que has dejado parece claro que este _le_ de _le temen_, en vez de _la temen_ o _lo temen_ es un caso de leísmo aparente: No es una confusión  fortuita, arbitraria ni libre entre dativo y acusativo sino que implica un cambio de estructura y significado. Por tanto es un error (leísmo) aparente (que no es tal), es decir, *que no hay error*.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## Rayines

Pedro, te felicito como siempre por la claridad de tus conceptos .


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

Rayines said:


> Pedro, te felicito como siempre por la claridad de tus conceptos .


Gracias . Tú no te prives, felicítame siempre que quieras ...


----------



## lazarus1907

Pitt said:


> Este artículo se refiere entre otras cosas al uso de LE con los verbos que se usan como transitivos e intransitivos, p.ej. ayudar, temer etc.:


Pitt:

Este enlace que nos has brindado está basado en el mismo libro que he usado como argumento antes, mezlcado con comentarios de Fernández Ordóñez. De hecho, el artículo es un resumen muy bien estructurado del artículo.

Dejemos una cosa clara: Leísmo o no, el "le" con "temer" se usa varias miles de veces en mi base de datos literaria y periodística, y apenas 11 veces con el "lo". Leísmo o no, es lo normal en casi todo el mundo, y la pasiva se constuye sin problema alguno:

_Todos temen al Satanás. Todos le temen. Satanás es temido por todos.

_El leísmo, para mí, es un término que merece la pena aplicar a personas que, por la razón que sea (ej.: confusión entre pronombres), usa el dativo donde tendría que usar el acusativo. En este caso, y por razones históricas, se usa "le" como cualquier otro pronombre acusativo, y de manera intencionada. Si lo tachas de leísta, prácticamente todos los hispanohablantes somos leístas; incluida la RAE.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Pitt:
> 
> Este enlace que nos has brindado está basado en el mismo libro que he usado como argumento antes, mezlcado con comentarios de Fernández Ordóñez. De hecho, el artículo es un resumen muy bien estructurado del artículo.
> 
> Dejemos una cosa clara: Leísmo o no, el "le" con "temer" se usa varias miles de veces en mi base de datos literaria y periodística, y apenas 11 veces con el "lo". Leísmo o no, es lo normal en casi todo el mundo, y la pasiva se constuye sin problema alguno:
> 
> _Todos temen al Satanás. Todos le temen. Satanás es temido por todos.
> 
> _El leísmo, para mí, es un término que merece la pena aplicar a personas que, por la razón que sea (ej.: confusión entre pronombres), usa el dativo donde tendría que usar el acusativo. En este caso, y por razones históricas, se usa "le" como cualquier otro pronombre acusativo, y de manera intencionada. Si lo tachas de leísta, prácticamente todos los hispanohablantes somos leístas; incluida la RAE.


Entonces estamos todos de acuerdo. Por eso se dice de ese "leísmo" que es aparente, porque no es leísmo en realidad.

Un saludo.

Pedro.


----------



## lazarus1907

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Entonces estamos todos de acuerdo. Por eso se dice de ese "leísmo" que es aparente, porque no es leísmo en realidad.


Para mí un leísmo no es solo una sustitución de un pronombre acusativo por uno dativo, sino la pérdida de distinción de caso. Como dije antes en "Temo a Satanás", la conversión en pasiva es universal, así que se trata de una función acusativa, pese a que se trata de un "le".


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

lazarus1907 said:


> Para mí un leísmo no es solo una sustitución de un pronombre acusativo por uno dativo, sino la pérdida de distinción de caso. Como dije antes en "Temo a Satanás", la conversión en pasiva es universal, así que se trata de una función acusativa, pese a que se trata de un "le".


Entiendo. Pero los amigos de la RAE parece que dicen que uno puede analizar esto así:

Temo a Belcebú. "a Belcebú" = CI.

Y que si tu profe te dice: ¡leísmo! Tú le puedes decir, de eso nada profe: Leísmo aparente por esto y por esto otro. 

-Es _usté_ un satanás, Perico.
-Lo sé, lo sé. A ver ese aprobado...


----------



## Ivy29

Pitt said:


> Tu comentario es muy interesante. Tienes razón, el verbo temer se puede usar como transitivo (= con CD) y como intransitivo (= con CI). Intento una aclaración:
> 
> Uso *transitivo *(normal):
> 
> Temo el futuro > El futuro LO temo.
> En este caso LO es un CD.
> 
> Uso *intransitivo* (en algunas regiones):
> 
> Temo al futuro > LE temo al futuro > Al futuro LE temo.
> En este caso LE es un CI. No se trata de un leísmo (= uso de LE en vez de LO en función de CD).
> 
> ¿Estás de acuerdo?
> 
> Un saludo,
> Pitt


 
Hay una reinterpretación en que las alternancias entre le/lo/la no son libres, pues en el español medieval que ya se dijo por uno de los foristas eran verbos transitivos con régiment dativo en evolución convirtiéndolo en acusativo conservando el pronombre 'dativo le', Estos verbo como ya han sido anotados son : ayudar, aconsejar, avisar, enseñar, obedecer, picar, reñir y temer, los más frecuentes han producido esta transformación dativa le' en acusativo con distintas intensidades en regionales de habla hispana.
Hay dos tendencias marcadas a usar el dativo 'le' para el acusativo en objetos animados.
María está muy atareada, pero Juan le/la está ayudando.
Cuando llegaba la época, las mujeres les/las ayudábamos a segar.
Se usa igual con 'a' +infinitivo.
Igual pasa con eneseñar
A los niños Les ayudan a estudiar 
a los niños los enseñan a estudiar.
A los niños les enseñan en el colegio.
* a los niños los enseñan en el colegio.

TEMER, exige el dativo incluso cuando su objeto es inanimado. Aunque hay regiones hispanohablantes que usan el acusativo, especialmente el femenino.

Ivy29


----------



## mhp

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> ...Si lo tachas de leísta, prácticamente todos los hispanohablantes somos leístas; incluida la RAE...
> 
> ...Como dije antes en "Temo a Satanás", la conversión en pasiva es universal, así que se trata de una función acusativa, pese a que se trata de un "le"....


 I don't see why everyone is beating around the bush! Let's just say it:

 In Spanish LE is both dative and accusative pronoun. *
*
  At least that is the logical conclusion as long as “A María le temo” is considered to be correct.
(no comments on Satanás as the object of an intransitive verb!)


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

¿Pues, concluimos que ambos (lo temen, le temen) son correctos?


----------



## mhp

VivaReggaeton88 said:


> ¿Pues, concluimos que ambos (lo temen, le temen) son correctos?




Sí, las dos son correctas.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

Se lo agradezco mucho a todos que ayudaron. Nunca creía que habría tantas respuestas.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> I don't see why everyone is beating around the bush! Let's just say it:
> 
> In Spanish LE is both dative and accusative pronoun. *
> *
> At least that is the logical conclusion as long as “A María le temo” is considered to be correct.
> (no comments on Satanás as the object of an intransitive verb!)


No amiguito. Temer puede ser tener temor [a alguien o algo], CI de toda la vida....


----------



## SpiceMan

¡Me lo temía! Con toda esta discusión me di cuenta que siempre digo "le temo" (como creo que lo decimos todos en Argentina), pero en frases hechas se transforma en lo... como al inicio de este comentario.


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> No amiguito. Temer puede ser tener temor [a alguien o algo], CI de toda la vida....


  No sé Pedro. Este razonamiento no me va muy bien porque puede aplicarse a muchos verbos que deben usarse con el pronombre acusativo: «a las mujeres les tengo amor » está bien, pero «a las mujeres les amo » es leísmo. La verdad es que la única manera que concibo decir que «a María le temo» no es un clase de leísmo es reconocer que «le» en esta oración funciona de pronombre acusativo. También debo enfatizar que para mí la palabra leísmo no es una maldición de quiénes lo usen--aunque técnicamente significa una incorrección, algunos tipos de leísmo se tratan de una incorrección que está perfectamente aceptada en el habla esmerada.


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> No sé Pedro. Este razonamiento no me va muy bien porque puede aplicarse a muchos verbos que deben usarse con el pronombre acusativo: «a las mujeres les tengo amor » está bien, pero «a las mujeres les amo » es leísmo. La verdad es que la única manera que concibo decir que «a María le temo» no es un clase de leísmo es reconocer que «le» en esta oración funciona de pronombre acusativo. También debo enfatizar que para mí la palabra leísmo no es una maldición de quiénes lo usen--aunque técnicamente significa una incorrección, algunos tipos de leísmo se tratan de una incorrección que está perfectamente aceptada en el habla esmerada.


Es una cuestión semántica. Se ve que temer ha sido desde antiguo tenerle temor a [algo|alguien]. En cambio amar, si entiendes lo que quiero decir, no es tenerle amor a alguien, que no termina de sonar bien.


----------



## mhp

Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo said:


> Es una cuestión semántica. Se ve que temer ha sido desde antiguo tenerle temor a [algo|alguien]. En cambio amar, si entiendes lo que quiero decir, no es tenerle amor a alguien, que no termina de sonar bien.


  We just have to agree to disagree on this one. I hope I haven’t been a pest. 
amar.(Del lat. amāre).1. tr. Tener amor a alguien o algo. (DRAE)​


----------



## Pedro P. Calvo Morcillo

mhp said:


> We just have to agree to disagree on this one. I hope I haven’t been a pest. amar.(Del lat. amāre).1. tr. Tener amor a alguien o algo. (DRAE)​


Tocado y hundido (glub, glub).


----------



## Ivy29

mhp said:


> I don't see why everyone is beating around the bush! Let's just say it:
> 
> In Spanish LE is both dative and accusative pronoun. **
> 
> At least that is the logical conclusion as long as “A María le temo” is considered to be correct.
> (no comments on Satanás as the object of an intransitive verb!)


 

Only with some verbs: avisar, temer, obedecer, enseñar, picar, ayudar, reñir.etc.
María teme a las tormentas
María les/las teme.
Pedro le teme a los rayos
Pedro teme los rayos y relámpagos
Pedro les teme.
Pedro teme a María= María es temida por Pedro
Pedro le teme a María (CD)

Ivy29


----------



## Limeño

En el Perú se dice: "Le temen", (siendo mayoritariamente loísta).


----------

